# Spine-chilling Sci Fi Horror. The Watchers from within Moments, Revealed. $.99



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Have you ever wondered what could be going on all around us that we (could) never perceive or notice? Here, in my shadowy little novelette, I present my thesis. THEY could be there right in front of us, fluttering in and out of our reality at a fraction the speed of light... THEY could be watching us... waiting....

I present "The Watchers from within Moments, revealed" by Mark Paul Jacobs

Some reviews:
"This is a stellar novelette. Jacobs does a superlative job of establishing both the threat and the humanity and then seamlessly transitions from one to the other in a style Rod Serling would have admired. The eerie underpinnings are present in every scene and the ending is pitch perfect."

"This is by far one of my favorite stories! I could not stop reading it, I found myself reading faster and faster, I was that captivated by this tale. Great writing and an amazing storyline! I want more!"

"Wonderful story. Mark Paul Jacobs does a nice job of quickly setting the stage, establishing characters and putting the story into action. A good read, we look forward to future efforts."

Jim Vedder, chief engineer at California's FastTech Corporation, has developed the world's fastest camera. But exploring the bizarre universe of the super fast, soon uncovers horrific entities that captivate the world's consciousness. And FastTech is quickly, and somewhat unwillingly drawn into a quagmire of politics, fate, and the unforgiving press.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to browse a sample of that Mark. Looks interesting.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Sidney. I hope you enjoy. I glanced at your books and saw a blog and twitter buddy of mine Ryne Pearson gave you a review. Ryne is a screenwriter and my 'Watchers' has kind of a screenwritten feel. It would have made a good 'Outer Limts' episode. I wrote it in the dialog-driven style of AC Clarke's 'The name billion names of god'.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not usually into Sci Fi but this is a good write-up, and well worth 99 cents to check it out.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good, Mark...


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds intriguing!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Stacy and West. You're stuff looks interesting also.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

That blurb is great, really makes me want to read this book!!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I got a good endorsement review on Amazon (4 of 5 stars) from a twitter buddy Larry Enright whose novel 'Four Years from Home' is absolutely soaring on the paid Kindle ebook charts. Friday he was up to 2nd in the Humor category (better than that @##@ my dad says, book and Steve Martin). I don't know what it says about 'Watchers' but I thought I'd drop his name.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

A "good endorsement review" says more than his name does. Nice job.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes it does! West, how did you get the alias West of Mars?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mark, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

It's where I live, Mark. You should see how hard people around here laugh when I tell them my e-mail or web address. They ALL get the joke.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad you didn't live in West Hanover, Pennsylvania, or East Berlin.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not sure who it was who said it, but you can't go wrong betting on people's paranoia.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck with this, Mark.

That's a groovy genre to be working in!

Seb


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you mr Kirby. I glanced at your book and it sounds neat!


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds creepy...my kind of book. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

I read The Watchers from within... and posted my review on Amazon and elsewhere, but you all should give up that second cup of coffee today and spend your 99¢ on a really worthwhile read. Warning! Don't read this alone!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Larry. And where do you buy your coffee for just .99? McD's when it's on special? Here's a tip for everybody, check out Larry's bestselling Amazon book 'Four Years from Home'. I've read it and it's excellent... worth 10 times what he's charging.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Amazing story. I loved it.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Stuart. I noticed you were a screenwriter. I was playing with the notion of writing this up as a screenplay. it would make a good 'Outer Limits' episode. What do you think?


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Screenwriting is a lot of fun, Mark. But dealing with directors, producers, and actors who feel the need to insist on changes for the sake of saying they had input can be very frustrating. Being on set for the entire filming process can be as exciting as watching a chess match in super slow motion. That is, until a mucky-muck tells you to instantly make a scene funnier, scarier, etc. without any further direction. The opening to _A Tale of Two Cities_ comes to mind when I think of my two years as a screenwriter.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the insight, RJ. This little novelette was written in a 'dialogue' driven style like Arthur C Clarke's 'Nine billion names of God'.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I've written some screenplays Mark. It's enjoyable stuff, but hell on earth trying to get the actual films made. I've written quite a few scripts and they've been stuck in development hell. 
One of my latest projects, something I co-wrote, has now got a promo out there 
the link is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8KrCsUuUy0

but you never know how far these things will go.

As for being on set, just a short promo like the one above took a full day to shoot.

But yes Mark, I do think your story would make a good screenplay.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Stuart. I had fun writing this little tale. You could say it's 'dark' and gets 'darker'.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It does indeed. It's very good though.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

The inspiration for this novelette was when I was fishing on a remote lake in Canada's Northwest Territories. I sat in the boat watching a fly buzz around my fishing partner's head. I thought, "What must life be like for something that flutters around almost faster than your eye can follow? Do we seem like statues?"


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, it certainly gave you the seed of an idea that turned into a fine story.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Your premise sounds fascinating, Mark.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks RJ. Yes, I thought is was very original and unique. I'm proud of that!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to reading more of your work in the future Mark.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Stuart.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

What was your inspiration for this book, Mark?


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually RJ, my inspiration was watching a fly buzzing around my fishing partner's head. I wondered what sort of perception that insect had of it's surroundings.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

This one still available.


----------

